# Attn: Something new 4 Sentra/200sx Owners!!!



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

A new product has arrived for the 95-98 Sentra/200SX! Alloverlays.com has HVAC panels that light up at night! You can choose the color of the text and labels, and also choose the color of the overlays themselves. Whatever the color the text is, is the color it will light up at night....blue text will ight up blue, etc. Consider these overlays "reverse indiglos" for the EL faceplates the were previously available at the now defunct Nis-Knacks. I have just ordered this product, and will install it in a few days. Go to Alloverlays.com and see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well, it kinda sucks because it doesnt show the picture of what the hell youre ordering, so it might sound cool,but when u get it, it might not be so hot......i like the custom label/text option tho


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

exactly what i was thinking as well


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The site has no pics as of yet.

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well, how long has the site been out? and how trustworthy is it? i mean, look at the layout of the site, doesnt look so professional, and i dont think it even has a SSL for safe ordering


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

if they can do C/f background with indiglow figures.. im sold.. and the red glows red. blue glows blue.e tc etc.. im so sold


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

n-e-one wanna be the lab rat??


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

well, as for lab rats, i'll be da first. i should have it by next week. there used to be better pictures on the site. the reason why there are no pics for the sentra is because they just came out with the overlays for that model. i ask the guy about it a few months ago, and he said he woulf let me know when the sentra overlays would be available, and now here they are. i think they will look decent once installed...we'll see.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes please do let me see


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sounds cool. Import Intelligence has vinyl overlays and I have a silver set in my car (pic here).

these sound pretty cool tho. Please take pics of it right when it arrives (before you install it) then show some day/night pix. also, tell us if they are overlays, complete replacement, or something else.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

hopefully this are just as good as the nis-knacks hvac if not better.
unfortunately i never ordered from nis-knacks before they closed. i really wish i would have.
you 've given me something to look forward to dfalcon02
post some pics as soon as you get them


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, Nis-knacks ones were indiglo. By the looks of these new ones, I don't think they light up on their own. It looks like you just choose the color of your letters and when they light up at light, the stock bulbs will make them light up that color.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

it better not be that glow in the dark shit..


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah I think it just glows in the dark... I mean it only is costing 15 bucks, the nis-knacks ones were upwards of 70.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it doesn't glow at all, as far as I can tell, it is just like the stock face, only the face is colored, and the letters are colored so the light from behind (the stock bulbs) will illuminate the letters to that color (same effect as colored bulbs).


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

Yeah, I just reaized that myself. It is just a face, it doesn't provide its own light. But it should still look cool. I'll post pics when I get them. After I placed my order, they sent an email saying it would take a few days to make them, and that it would come with adhesive to paste them on, so I know they are just overlays. Shouldn't be too hard to instla.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

g200sx said:


> *hopefully this are just as good as the nis-knacks hvac if not better.
> *


not even close....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I hate to say it, but I didn't like the Nis-knacks one that much. It was cool, but I'm not an indiglo person (unless it's reverse indiglo). I hope this new one works out well (BTW, someone should put this in the aftermarket parts thread once we have a pic).


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *well, I hate to say it, but I didn't like the Nis-knacks one that much. It was cool, but I'm not an indiglo person (unless it's reverse indiglo). I hope this new one works out well (BTW, someone should put this in the aftermarket parts thread once we have a pic). *


Did you see the pics on the site?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the pics of the Nis-knacks ones (answer is yes) or the pix of this new one (answer is no)? 

I have to admit the old nis-knacks ones were pretty cool, I'm just not a indiglo person (except reverse indiglo).


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I can understand that.

The ones from alloverlays.com just look really cheap to me.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Yeah, I just checked them out. They are pretty tight. I think i should be getting them real soon.


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, i finally got the overlay in the mail yesterday. It took like a whole week, because they put the label with my address in the "from" spot on the envelope, and they put the alloverlays.com address in the "to" spot, so they ended up sending it to themselves the first time. I havent had a chance to take any pictures yet, but the overlay is pretty thin, like a sheet of paper. It sticks onto the stock faces. You have to pull the knobs of first. At night it has a very subtle glow, cuz it doesn't provide its own light like EL guages. I got custom red lettering, so it has a nice little red glow at night. But it looks tight during the day. It matches my reverse indiglo gauges....thanks a lot to dynamitega, 1997 ga 16de, sethwas, and all you other wise folk for helping me figure out how to install them. Looks good, with my red painted needles and red colored bulbs! As for the HVAC overlay, I think it's worth it, but I would like to find some hyperwhite bulbs to make the HVAC panel brighter...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Haha,
Mailed it to themselves...Priceless.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Take a pic ASAP(day and night). I would like to have white guages with red lettering.


----------

